# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SQL Server 2008 - Chinese Character

## goodlaugh

What should be the encoding type of the script used to insert chinese characters into the table? Column datatype is NVARCHAR.

----------


## rmiao

insert table values (..., N'Chinese characters', ...)

----------


## goodlaugh

Thanks for the reply.

But if I run the insert script from the SQL Mgmt(with N'chinese character'), it inserts perfectly but if script is run from VSTS Build tool, it inserts '?'. Looks as if there is some issue with encoding type format of the script as it is in ANSI. Which encoding type the script must be utf-8/utf-16? And which is supported by SQL Server 2008 for chinese characters.

----------


## rmiao

Take look at 'Managing Data Conversion Between Unicode Encoding Schemes' in sql2k8 books online.

----------

